# New Mason



## Mike Mendelson (May 29, 2021)

Hello Brothers,

I became an Entered Apprentice at my lodge last night.  What an amazing experience!  Great group of men across several generations.  So glad to be here and looking forward to, well, everything! 

Best regards,

Mike
Ionic Lodge # 145
Reisterstown, MD


----------



## Glen Cook (May 29, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Bloke (May 30, 2021)

Welcome and congratulations Brother


----------



## Matt L (May 31, 2021)

Congratulations Brother!  Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Mike Mendelson (May 31, 2021)

Will do, Right Worshipful Brother!  I start my learning this week and am looking forward to it.  Thank you all.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome Brother...

I lived in Frederick for 45yrs....


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Jun 3, 2021)

Good on you Brother. Welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 11, 2021)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## PMWoodyWds (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome.  Congratulations


----------



## RickTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Mike Mendelson said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> I became an Entered Apprentice at my lodge last night.  What an amazing experience!  Great group of men across several generations.  So glad to be here and looking forward to, well, everything!
> 
> ...




One month behind you, congratulations and happy to be on this road with you.


----------



## Mike Mendelson (Jul 25, 2021)

Right back at you, brother!


----------

